# Man fined $700 over snake threat



## Fuscus (Oct 11, 2011)

Man fined $700 over snake threat | Sunshine Coast Crime | Robberies, Assaults and Convictions in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily

"dont worry after court you will all be corrected," http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/snake-used-attack-police-169785/


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting, and yes seems everything did come out in the end


----------



## Beard (Oct 11, 2011)

How long before he pops up again?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hahahaha what a idiot. How does he go from saying it was police brutality and threw his snake. To pleading guilty to the whole thing plus to top it all of, he was the one who threw the snake. Glad to see we where proved wrong Shane.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2011)

my post from the other thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/snake-used-attack-police-169785/



> something very fishy about you shanehobbs..
> 
> I checked your profile and its says QLD..
> 
> ...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ninja APS mods strike again. You would make a good cop Colin lol.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 12, 2011)

Colin said:


> my post from the other thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/snake-used-attack-police-169785/


Interestingly the user name matches the name of the defendant.
Also the second story indicates that being drunk at 9.45 in the morning is not a very effective defence ( and it shouldn't be ). 
Hopefully there will be yet another story regarding his license.


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 12, 2011)

What this guy did was it his own animal? if so have DERM go in on things and confiscated the animal as maybe not much harm was done but who's to say what could happen to the animal's welfare in future? and Does a normal QLD rec. licence mean than the animal needs to be at home or if so vet etc. ? As correct me if i'm wrong but unless you have a comercial licence or a demonstrator licence there are limitations to where you can take or have your animal?


----------



## Colin (Oct 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Ninja APS mods strike again. You would make a good cop Colin lol.



I prefer to be a friendly ninja terminator cyborg than a cop thanks mate :lol: no offence to cops haha


----------

